# will i get more follicles and will the smaller ones get bigger?



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

will i get more follicles and will the smaller ones get bigger?
just had my first scan after taking Menopur for 8 days i had 7 follicles and some small ones that they did not measure they have upped my Menopur from 3 powders one day and 4 powders the next day to 5 powders each day will i get more follicles by wednesday and will the smaller follicles grow by wednesday as i have my next scan on wednesday morning so will only have another 10 powders of Menopur inside me by then ? xxxx Kirsty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Kirsty you will be surprised how much they will grow, the other ones may catch up too, 

Good luck 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you nic i was really worried as i am doing egg sharing and need 8 follicles for egg sharing and i only have 7 and it would be nice if we could have at least 6 each xx kirsty xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've done egg sharing twice so I understand your worry but wait until your next scan It will give you a clearer picture of what you have 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you nic x i was probably expecting too much from my first scan part of me is excited the other part is scared just want everything to go ok will let you know how second scan goes on wednesday xx kirsty xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, and good luck xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hiya 

Your follies can grow up to 2mm a day, so if theyve upped your dose definetly expect growth! Drink lots of water and eat lots of protein, tbis will help things along! My clinic like follies to be around 17mm by scan before egg collection! Gdluck!


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you Rayofsunshine will eat plenty of protein from now on and let you know what happens with my next scan xxxkirsty xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hiya had my scan yesterday and i have now 11 follicles and like you said some of them have grown loads i have to have menopur till thursday night (tonight) and another scan on friday 11am i am hoping to have some more follicles then but the nurse said i might not get anymore they told me i have egg collection on monday or tuesday but most likely monday i feel excited but scared at the same time i really want this to work xxx kirsty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's good news Kirsty, they grow really quickly and you still have another scan yet do plenty of time 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you nic do you think i will have some more follicles by friday ?  does the egg collection hurt ? xxxx kirsty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I think you will have more by Friday, look how much better they are after only a couple of days already!! Egg collection is in my eyes one of the easiest things about this whole experience, you will have amazing drugs and not remember a thing!! Then when you wake up you may have some discomfort like cramping but just ask the staff for some more pain relief and they will sort it for you! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nic thank you i am more relaxed about it all now i will let you know how it goes on friday thank you for the reassurance with the egg collecting other people told me stories of they drugs not working and them feeling everything. congratulations on your pregnancy xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Kirsty and in all 5 of my EC I have never felt anything 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi nic 
I had 12 follicles on friday plus some small ones that they did not count my egg collection is on monday morning just hope i have enough eggs for egg share i have a frozen shoulder would this be anything to do with the ivf medication ?  xxxx kirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think it's anything to do with your meds Hun, 12s a good number, good luck for Monday and don't worry, let me know how you get on 

Nic
X


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks Nic xxx must have pulled my shoulder in my sleep then looking forward to knowing how many eggs i get fingers crossed there will be enough will let you know on monday how it goes it feels more real now and has gone so quickly xxx kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah let me know on Monday, I'm sure it will go well 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

hi nic
had my egg collection thank you for your advice on it i slept through it thank goodness.  I got 13 egg so thats 6 eggs for me and 7 eggs for the other lady just hope everything else goes like clockwork embryologist is going to ring me tomorrow morning to tell me what is going on with my eggs xxx Kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great news Kirsty, I'm pleased you got a good number of eggs, take it easy now 

Xxx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nic
I am just watching movies at home. Do you think i have a good chance with 6 eggs?xxx Kirsty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, my friend who has revelry had a cycle only got 4 eggs, 3 of them went to blast!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you Nic will let you now how i get on xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

hi nic
the embryologist just rang me she said i had 5 mature eggs out of the 6 and 4 of them fertilised and egg transfer will be thursday or saturday does this mean i have 4 chances ?xxx  kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

4 out of 6 is a great number for fertilisation, what will happen now is you will receive daily updates to tell you how they are progressing and depending if they all keep developing or just a couple then that will depend on your transfer day, if all 4 keep going then they will probably leave you until day 5 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

the embryologist said to me she would ring today and tell me if i would be having egg transfer tomorrow or saturday so its good news if its saturday as they will all be ok xxx Kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometimes they just like to put them back on day 3 if not a lot look like they will get to day 5 so even if they ask you to have a day 3 transfer there may well be perfectly good embryos xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

really excited i really want to be a mum does egg transfer hurt? xxx Kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No it doesn't hurt and it's over in 2 mins, it's slightly uncomfortable because you have to have a full bladder but that's about it 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you will let you know how many i have left and when transfer is after they have rang me today sorry for all the questions  
xxx Kirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's ok don't worry 

Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic
embryologist rang and i still have 4 all at grade 2 three of them have 6 cells and 1 has 5 cells  i am hoping this is good and hoping to have two put back on egg transfer and hoping to have two frosties xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me they sound perfectly on track 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you just waiting for them to ring me back today should be doing egg transfer today xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought they would keep you going until day 5 if they were all good embryos?


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic
they wanted to but also wanted me to pay more money to do the 5 day transfer so they put 2 back in today as i only had enough money left to freeze the other 2 i had care map which is 86% chance of pregnancy and they told me it was the best thing to do so i paid £750 for care map so because they did not tell me i would have to pay even more money i had no choice but to transfer today just hope it will be ok xxxx Kirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure it will be ok they sound like good quality embryos!! I didn't have to pay extra for mine to go to blast, I think it's just the uk that thought up that money maker, I had my treatment in Czech and it's all included in the price! 

Good luck for you 2ww I hope it goes quickly for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic
on manchester care website and what they tell you in the clinic the blast is with the care map but when it actually comes to it its not which i did not think was fair. How did you get through  the 2 week wait? took my progestrone a hour later forgot as only on day 3 of it will it be ok ?xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah an hours fine, I just do mine at whatever time I wake up and whatever time I go to bed!! I had my first 3 lots of treatment at Manchester care so I knew that they charged extra!! Cheeky buggers! I had ohss in my 2ww so I was a little Ill so that kind of distracted me!! Just plan to do some nice things and it will pass quicker 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic
before my 2 et today they told me i could only freeze one then when i had gone home 2 hours later they rang me said they could not freeze the other 1 and that they had to go to blast the other 2 and then freeze them and that they would pay for the blast as its their fault seems to be what suits them.  Do you know if its ok to dye me hair or safer not to?xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm actually due to have my hair coloured on Saturday but my hair dresser has recommended waiting until my second trimester so as you are to look after yourself as if your pregnant I would say no xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thats what i thought care told me it was ok to dye my hair but something in my head was saying no dont xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's just because your hormones make your skin more sensitive 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

its not worth the risk xxxx  Kirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No I agree x


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

care said about doing my scans will i have to pay for them? My down below feels bruised is that normal? xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that you don't pay for additional scans when you have had treatment with them, and yeah it's probably from the speculum and them cleaning you, you feel a bit bruised 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

got a picture of my embryos makes it all more real xxxx kirst xxx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

i keep needing a wee is this normal?xxxx kirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes your just getting rid of the extra fluid that your follicles are generating 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you was getting worried of infection xxx kirst xxxx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic
I am still passing more water than usual is this normal ? xx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes Hun, as long as there is no pain when you passing it and it's nice and clear it's just your body getting rid of all that fluid, mine settled down after about 5 days 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you yes its clear and not painful was getting worried thank you xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's more of a concern if you not passing urine Hun xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

will i get any early signs of pregnancy?xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No necessarily, everyone is so different, a lot of people get abdo cramps just like AF is on way, I personally got, itchy nipples, bad taste in mouth and sneezed an awful lot, but you may not notice anything at all 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

i have cramps at night when i lie down in bed and very small ones in the day time xxxKirst xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's normal Hun everyone seems to get them 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks Nic xxx
I have been very emotional today not like me at all and i am having flutters in my belly xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's all normal Hun, and the progesterone you are using will make you feel very hormonal 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic  care rang i have one frostie xxxx Kirsty xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's good news!!!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic xxx
Thank you glad i have a frostie xxx Every time i do my progesterone capsules no matter how long i lie down for afterwards white stuff comes out of me is this normal?  And when i eat i never feel full i usually get full quite quickly and i have been eating a lot more is this normal ?xxx Kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes Hun, I currently have about 3 boxes of panty liners in the house as I wear them constantly!! You appetite will probably go up and down 

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just want to eat all the time which is not normal for me and eat jelly babies which i dont normally like xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Your hormones will be all over the place with the progesterone your using so it will do funny things to your appetite/moods/body etc

Nic
Xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

my breasts have gone really big too xxxKirst XXX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The progesterone causes all these changes Hun xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Nic xxx
My nipples are really sore is there anything i can use for the pain?xxx kirst xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You can take normal paracetamol Hun xx


----------

